# First vet trip



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So poor Binks has been out of sorts today she has been sneezing for a few days on and off and was scooting this morning and appeared a bit constipated 

So a quick trip to the vet and she has some irritation up her nose, so he gave her a jab, and when he looked at her butt he said it was clogged with fur and it had caused a plug...poor thing and bad mummy for not keeping an eye  so he shaved her bum, and then checked her anal glands and they were really full  so he emptied them, and she came home and did a poo...so this was all obviously bothering her....guilt guilt!! 


Anyway she has zonked out now


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah I bet she feels better now! Not a bad mummy, you took her to be checked when she wasn't right so that makes you a good mummy!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You only get to know how to sort things by dealing with them! Next time you will know what the signs are and can get it sorted soonest. Having a puppy is such a steep learing curve and no two puppies are the same so we are all learing every day. No one knows everthing the important thing is knowing when to ask for help.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> You only get to know how to sort things by dealing with them! Next time you will know what the signs are and can get it sorted soonest. Having a puppy is such a steep learing curve and no two puppies are the same so we are all learing every day. No one knows everthing the important thing is knowing when to ask for help.


You will get no argument from me on the steep learning curve!! 

Binks has been super sleepy all day since her jab, I will have to assume it is a side affect.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am sure she will be fine. The thing with puppies is they can go down and up again so quickly. You will soon get that 'gut feeling' something is wrong, unfortunatly with puppies this can be quite often!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was always quiet and subdued after his jabs.....think it's quite common.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She now has a sore paw I can't see anything obvious wrong so 2nd vet trip tomorrow


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> She now has a sore paw I can't see anything obvious wrong so 2nd vet trip tomorrow


One thing leads to another! Try not to worry the paw may just be the result of walking and picking up thistles or matts on the paws. The vet will reassure you I have had weeks where vet visits seem never ending! Puppies are very much one day at a time so onwards and upwards hope it is nothing to worry about!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> One thing leads to another! Try not to worry the paw may just be the result of walking and picking up thistles or matts on the paws. The vet will reassure you I have had weeks where vet visits seem never ending! Puppies are very much one day at a time so onwards and upwards hope it is nothing to worry about!


It is v easy to worry!! She is holding it oddly and it seems to be more on the top of the paw than the pad, so wondering if she hurt herself with all the leaping she did at the beach today! We were there for over an hour and she was having a wonderful time, went in the water too  but now I am worried we have over exercised her and done some damage 

Sticking to that 15 min rule is neigh on impossible.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Again go with your gut instinct. You will not be happy unless you get another opinion. Better see the vet for nothing to worry about than wait untill you have a real proplem you wish you had sorted earlier!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Again go with your gut instinct. You will not be happy unless you get another opinion. Better see the vet for nothing to worry about than wait untill you have a real proplem you wish you had sorted earlier!


Thanks sue I totally agree!


----------

